# A sheepish introduction to new horse



## HotToTrot (11 August 2015)

I'm a bit embarrassed about this.  I'll try to explain.

Almost exactly three years ago, I received an email, confirming that Vitos Fleur Z was now registered with BE.  I rang BE. 

"Hi," I said.  "Just got your email - thanks.  Unfortunately, though, there is a typo in his name.  He's Vito's Fleur Z, with an apostrophe.  Could you just amend your records please to include the apostrophe?"
"Sorry", said the lady at BE.  "We don't accept apostrophes in horses' names."
"Oh," I said, keen to clear up the misunderstanding, "No - it's in his passport, it's actually his name.  Don't worry, I'm not trying to greedily claim an extra apostrophe to which I am not entitled."
"Sorry", she said again.  "We don't accept apostrophes in horses' names."
"Well", I said, eager to explain, "He's the Fleur Z that belongs to Vito.  Without the apostrophe, his name doesn't make sense.  It's a possessive apostrophe, it needs to be there."
"Sorry", she repeated.  "We don't accept apostrophes in horses' names."  I stopped for a moment.
"But", I said, totally bewildered, "what about everyone else who has an apostrophe in their horse's name - what do they do?"
"They just remove the apostrophe" she replied, simply.  I exploded.
"But" I said, in total apoplexy, "but you can't just impose a completely arbitrary ban on a fundamental part of the English language!  What else are you going to refuse to accept?  The letter V, maybe?  Shall I register as Ian Pendleton?  Riding Itos?  
"Sorry", she said.  "We don't accept apostrophes in horses' names."
"But you can't call him Vitos!" I wailed.  "He sounds like a second rate Greek island!  Oh, we couldn't get any space on Lesbos, so we went to Vitos instead."  (And then both islands went into insolvency proceedings, so the point was moot in the first place.)

Now I faced a conundrum.  I have, as I may have mentioned, a whole lot of character flaws.  I also have, though, a couple of strengths (I know, hold your horses).  I have integrity.  Moral fibre.  Values.  Various other lofty-sounding words that essentially mean I'm a pig-headed brat.  And I stand up for what I believe in.  I believe in apostrophes.  In the right place.  Competing an erroneously de-apostrophised horse at BE would indicate tacit acceptance on my part of this heinous misuse of the apostrophe, and, like a staunch vegetarian offered shares in Burger King, I just didn't know whether this was something I could condone.  I wanted to event, though, so I compromised on my principles and a little part of me died that day, as I rode into the ring for Vito's first BE and heard them say his name.

So, who's my new horse?  His name is Kates Touch.  Yes, that's right.  The touch that belongs to Kate, the touch of Kate, the touch that very definitely needs an apostrophe and that doesn't have one.  The grammatically dubious chestnut gelding with a girl's name:

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/V... TOUCH Pendleton Viviane_zpskengbpnq.jpg.html

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/VivianePendleton/media/BS2_0856_zpsqshaacfr.jpg.html


----------



## vallin (11 August 2015)

I live in the city that kicked up a fuss when they tried to remove apostrophes from road signs so you have my full support in your per suit of the missing apostrophe! New horse looks lovely and seems to be happy competing in the rain which is always a plus in this country!


----------



## milliepops (11 August 2015)

Lol, had to laugh, as I competed Happas Millie for years with BE!  She is most definitely belonging to HAPPA, which BD recognise as for some reason they can accept the apostrophe 

....nice hoss btw!


----------



## PorkChop (11 August 2015)

I will just get this out of the way "It Is A Ridiculous Rule"!!!!!!!

Loving the new boy, you look good on him, hope you are both getting to know each other and having fun doing it


----------



## Matafleur (11 August 2015)

Is this Parrot?  If so, I think you undersold him when you last mentioned him (on here or E-Venting?  Somewhere anyway...), I was envisaging some type of project horse to play around with a bit at BE100 and Novice while Vito recovered.  Instead a casual stalk of his record reveals something rather different :-D  Good luck with him, I hope you have lots of fun


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 August 2015)

Love the new boy 

*whispers I am someone who can never remember how to use the dreaded ' properly* 
Backs quietly out of thread....


----------



## Jo_x (11 August 2015)

I was going to reply that I was surprised you could bring yourself to buy him, with your knowledge of BE 's ridiculousness...

Then I opened the photos. He is lovely! And you look super together


----------



## AnShanDan (11 August 2015)

Yes, we have an mare from whose name BE removed the apostrophe and it makes no sense without it!! I'm not that grammatically minded, so it never really bothered me 
New horse looks like a lot of fun


----------



## MadisonBelle (11 August 2015)

My surname has an apostrophe so I share your pain!!! When I was FORCED to join the dreaded FB they said you have to use your real name, I said I am!!! They said no characters, I said it wasn't!! (NB see that  ) Anyway, my name on FB does indeed have it's (!!) apostrophe in the correct place. This is one of my TOP bug bears. My credit check is flawed as the powers that be took away my apostrophe in the check but all my mortgage, direct debits, loans etc have it in ARGH!!! I WILL NOT GIVE IT UP!! I'm so glad you are on my side!!

Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Casey76 (11 August 2015)

@MadisonBelle my name also has an apostrophe, and I didn't have any issues registering with FB - about 8 years ago.


----------



## Dusty85 (11 August 2015)

Whats a gorgeous Ginger- girly name or not! 


I look forward to hearing about your adventures with him.


----------



## JennBags (11 August 2015)

Not only are you a fabulous writer, that is one super-sexy-gorgeous horse. You are going to have so much fun with him, and hopefully we are also going to have so much fun reading about your exploits


----------



## shortstuff99 (11 August 2015)

My horses name on BE has an apostrophe in it.... So they clearly do allow it


----------



## Cortez (11 August 2015)

I'm glad someone has tried to stand up for the apostraphe. Losing battle these days 'though.......


----------



## Suziq77 (11 August 2015)

shortstuff99 said:



			My horses name on BE has an apostrophe in it.... So they clearly do allow it
		
Click to expand...

Your horse's or your horses' name?  

My friend likes to ask me "what happened to number 1 / 2 / 3 etc.?" when we're at events with horses called e.g. Sir Percival III

oh and my pony is called Pumlon Loveheart so don't talk to me about ridiculous names


----------



## ester (11 August 2015)

shortstuff99 said:



			My horses name on BE has an apostrophe in it.... So they clearly do allow it
		
Click to expand...

A while ago?


----------



## shortstuff99 (11 August 2015)

I wondered if anyone would spot that! My horse was registered in 2008 is this a new thing then?


----------



## Silmarillion (11 August 2015)

MadisonBelle said:



			Anyway, my name on FB does indeed have it's (!!) apostrophe in the correct place.
		
Click to expand...

*wince*


----------



## Red-1 (11 August 2015)

Wow, I agree, you undersold Parrot! What a lovely horse.


----------



## jcberry (11 August 2015)

haha! 

new boy looks like fun!


----------



## EventingMum (11 August 2015)

A lovely horse all set to have fun with! Will you run the two when Vito is fit again?


----------



## Horsemad12 (12 August 2015)

So out of interest do you have any idea how "Kate" got his name?

Best of luck with him xx


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (12 August 2015)

madness! but good luck with him


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 August 2015)

Best of luck with him, he looks fab


----------



## siennamiller (12 August 2015)

Wow, impressed that you are looking so fab together already. He is gorgeous.


----------



## GemG (12 August 2015)

You simply need to breed your next horse and then name is "The Apostrophe"!


----------



## Dollysox (12 August 2015)

Another apostrophe addict here - well done for trying, anyway!  I LOVE Parrot, definitely not what I envisaged after your blog essay.  I hope you have lots of fun together.


----------



## HotToTrot (12 August 2015)

vallin said:



			I live in the city that kicked up a fuss when they tried to remove apostrophes from road signs so you have my full support in your per suit of the missing apostrophe! New horse looks lovely and seems to be happy competing in the rain which is always a plus in this country!
		
Click to expand...

What! Remove them from road signs?!



milliepops said:



			Lol, had to laugh, as I competed Happas Millie for years with BE!  She is most definitely belonging to HAPPA, which BD recognise as for some reason they can accept the apostrophe 

....nice hoss btw!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, BD and BS seem to accept the poor old apostrophe. 



LJR said:



			I will just get this out of the way "It Is A Ridiculous Rule"!!!!!!!

Loving the new boy, you look good on him, hope you are both getting to know each other and having fun doing it 

Click to expand...

He is quite different.  



Matafleur said:



			Is this Parrot?  If so, I think you undersold him when you last mentioned him (on here or E-Venting?  Somewhere anyway...), I was envisaging some type of project horse to play around with a bit at BE100 and Novice while Vito recovered.  Instead a casual stalk of his record reveals something rather different :-D  Good luck with him, I hope you have lots of fun 

Click to expand...

No, I am Parrot's project, he's going to have to whip me into shape.  



AlexHyde said:



 Love the new boy 

*whispers I am someone who can never remember how to use the dreaded ' properly* 
Backs quietly out of thread....
		
Click to expand...

Ha!



Jo_x said:



			I was going to reply that I was surprised you could bring yourself to buy him, with your knowledge of BE 's ridiculousness...

Then I opened the photos. He is lovely! And you look super together
		
Click to expand...

Well, I know.... But I'd already compromised on Vito, so the floodgates have been opened.  



AnShanDan said:



			Yes, we have an mare from whose name BE removed the apostrophe and it makes no sense without it!! I'm not that grammatically minded, so it never really bothered me 
New horse looks like a lot of fun 

Click to expand...

Oh no!  



MadisonBelle said:



			My surname has an apostrophe so I share your pain!!! When I was FORCED to join the dreaded FB they said you have to use your real name, I said I am!!! They said no characters, I said it wasn't!! (NB see that  ) Anyway, my name on FB does indeed have it's (!!) apostrophe in the correct place. This is one of my TOP bug bears. My credit check is flawed as the powers that be took away my apostrophe in the check but all my mortgage, direct debits, loans etc have it in ARGH!!! I WILL NOT GIVE IT UP!! I'm so glad you are on my side!!

Good luck with the rest of your season.
		
Click to expand...

Argh!  Wow - identity crisis territory!  



Casey76 said:



			@MadisonBelle my name also has an apostrophe, and I didn't have any issues registering with FB - about 8 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Phew! 



Dusty85 said:



			Whats a gorgeous Ginger- girly name or not! 


I look forward to hearing about your adventures with him.
		
Click to expand...

He is lovely.  



JennBags said:



			Not only are you a fabulous writer, that is one super-sexy-gorgeous horse. You are going to have so much fun with him, and hopefully we are also going to have so much fun reading about your exploits  

Click to expand...

Thanks - I hope it will go ok.  



shortstuff99 said:



			My horses name on BE has an apostrophe in it.... So they clearly do allow it
		
Click to expand...

Rats - I should've pushed harder. 



Cortez said:



			I'm glad someone has tried to stand up for the apostraphe. Losing battle these days 'though.......
		
Click to expand...

I am fighting its corner.  



Suziq77 said:



			Your horse's or your horses' name?  

My friend likes to ask me "what happened to number 1 / 2 / 3 etc.?" when we're at events with horses called e.g. Sir Percival III

oh and my pony is called Pumlon Loveheart so don't talk to me about ridiculous names 

Click to expand...

Really?!  Gulp, how, how, why?!  Is he a My Little Pony?!  



ester said:



			A while ago?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe! 



shortstuff99 said:



			I wondered if anyone would spot that! My horse was registered in 2008 is this a new thing then?
		
Click to expand...

Must be! 



Red-1 said:



			Wow, I agree, you undersold Parrot! What a lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's what I need now.



jcberry said:



			haha! 

new boy looks like fun!
		
Click to expand...

He is!



EventingMum said:



			A lovely horse all set to have fun with! Will you run the two when Vito is fit again?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, but that's 2017, so it's a long way off.  



Horsemad12 said:



			So out of interest do you have any idea how "Kate" got his name?

Best of luck with him xx
		
Click to expand...

Parrot-Carrot-Kate is by Touchdown, out of Kate's Clover (unless, of course, she was registered BE, in which case, all bets are off and he is probably out of Caytes Khlopher).  



Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			madness! but good luck with him 

Click to expand...

Thanks!



Lanky Loll said:



			Best of luck with him, he looks fab 

Click to expand...

Thanks! 



siennamiller said:



			Wow, impressed that you are looking so fab together already. He is gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

He is! 



GemG said:



			You simply need to breed your next horse and then name is "The Apostrophe"!
		
Click to expand...

Oh!  Hhhmm....! 



Dollysox said:



			Another apostrophe addict here - well done for trying, anyway!  I LOVE Parrot, definitely not what I envisaged after your blog essay.  I hope you have lots of fun together.
		
Click to expand...

I like to fight a losing battle!  Thanks, he is a really nice horse.


----------



## Vodkagirly (12 August 2015)

Congratulations, looks lovely. I'm looking forwards to you competing on your grammatically incorrect horse.


----------



## HotToTrot (13 August 2015)

Vodkagirly said:



			Congratulations, looks lovely. I'm looking forwards to you competing on your grammatically incorrect horse.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, thanks!


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 August 2015)

There's only one thing I can ask. 

Will you be changing your name to Kate? (Kates??) 

You look great together. Good luck.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 August 2015)

HTT - you are a two horse waggon now, there is no way you're not going to fall in love with Parrot. Can't wait for the write up when Vito is back, you have them both at the same event and baby no3 stuck on your boob. Your poor dear husband.


----------



## Old Bat (13 August 2015)

And very tasty he is too. And definitely undersold. Looking as though you've already forged a good partnership! Please ignore my grammatically incorrect sentences.  I also thought I'd just suffered the apostrophe crisis with BE then I went back and read his passport...no ' so grumpy pants for nothing!


----------



## dianchi (13 August 2015)

Er hang on...........

Those appear to be pictures of you riding and competing said touch of kate 

Whilst I do love good grammar- Last week at Wells-Next-The-Sea irratated me no end!

Comp report????


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 August 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			HTT - you are a two horse waggon now, there is no way you're not going to fall in love with Parrot. Can't wait for the write up when Vito is back, you have them both at the same event and baby no3 stuck on your boob. Your poor dear husband.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly it will need to be twins to keep everything nice and even now she's got two horses


----------



## HotToTrot (13 August 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			There's only one thing I can ask. 

Will you be changing your name to Kate? (Kates??) 

You look great together. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't know.  I might sound a bit like an adults' only club in Soho.  



RunToEarth said:



			HTT - you are a two horse waggon now, there is no way you're not going to fall in love with Parrot. Can't wait for the write up when Vito is back, you have them both at the same event and baby no3 stuck on your boob. Your poor dear husband.
		
Click to expand...

What've I let myself in for....



Old Bat said:



			And very tasty he is too. And definitely undersold. Looking as though you've already forged a good partnership! Please ignore my grammatically incorrect sentences.  I also thought I'd just suffered the apostrophe crisis with BE then I went back and read his passport...no ' so grumpy pants for nothing!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, but do you need one on his passport?!



dianchi said:



			Er hang on...........

Those appear to be pictures of you riding and competing said touch of kate 

Whilst I do love good grammar- Last week at Wells-Next-The-Sea irratated me no end!

Comp report????
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that's in Norfolk and them's all a bit weird over there.....



FfionWinnie said:



			Don't be silly it will need to be twins to keep everything nice and even now she's got two horses 

Click to expand...

That would require a LOT of boob action.


----------



## Old Bat (14 August 2015)

Ha, but do you need one on his passport?!

Technically, yes


----------



## rising_promise (14 August 2015)

Those piccies look like  very wet and soggy Sunday at Borde Hill...?

We were fence judging at the water (got so wet, may as well have just laid down in the water) and you looked great when you came through, although definitely a little damp..

Well done for running and making it look easy- a lot that day did neither!


----------



## Vickijay (14 August 2015)

This made me laugh and then cringe as my new horse is called King's Alchemist!!!


----------



## HotToTrot (15 August 2015)

Old Bat said:



			Ha, but do you need one on his passport?!

Technically, yes 

Click to expand...

Well your passport issuers are in on the apostrophe conspiracy....



rising_promise said:



			Those piccies look like  very wet and soggy Sunday at Borde Hill...?

We were fence judging at the water (got so wet, may as well have just laid down in the water) and you looked great when you came through, although definitely a little damp..

Well done for running and making it look easy- a lot that day did neither!
		
Click to expand...

Oh - v sorry not to have met you!  Hope you had a good day.  The water was reasonably strong, I thought.  



Vickijay said:



			This made me laugh and then cringe as my new horse is called King's Alchemist!!!
		
Click to expand...

But that's ok, that has an apostrophe!


----------

